# Has anyone else tasted Balderson, Heritage Cheddar



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Has anyone else in this august group of food lovers tried Balderson, Heritage Cheddars?  They have one many awards, both in Canada and internationally for this line of cheeses.  And no, I don't work for them.  I just am a big fan.  I've purchased and eaten the 2 year, 3 year, and 5 year aged varieties and fell in love.  There is a guy in Wisconsin that makes cheese as good, but I don't know the company.  I received some from a freind who, like me works in the telecom industry, out of Marquette, Michigan.  His brother makes the cheese.  

My only problem with both of these cheeses is availability of the product.  I have to go to Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario for the Balderson, and have little to no access for the Wisconsin cheese.  Nothing available, including Tillamook, even comes close.

It's a sad thing when you've tasted the perfect cheddar, and have none available.  But for any of you who can get it, well, that's a good thing indeed.

I can get a 5-year aged cheddar in my town, but it has a bitter finish.  My eldest daughter loves it.  She's a lucky girl.  She can get what she loves locally.

If cheddar isn't your thing, who else has tasted something grand that just isn't available to them due to location, and what was that something?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, Goodweed, you have just hit on one of my most favourite delights in this whole wide world!  Balderson cheddars are tops in my book.  I was recently able to purchase the 6 year old at Costco (so good sized blocks ) on sale so I got one for each of my events and one for us.  Unfortunately it is all gone now, though I do purchase the 3 and five every once in awhile.  I use it in my gourmet mac and cheese as well as just savouring a nibble every chance I can get.

If you ever get a chance to try the six you will NOT be disappointed.

Want me to FedEx you some?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Let me know the price so I can send you a check.  I've really got to get my enhanced Michigan drivers license so I can cross the border again.  I really don't like it that I can't cross so easily as I could just last year.  I consider all of us in the North American continent to be one people.  I know that there are differences in our governments, but not in us ordinary folks.  But then, that's a conversation for a different thread.

Thanks for the offer.

I wonder what it would take to get our local stores to import Balderson Heritage cheeses.  Maybe if I give a store manager a slice, hmmmm...

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## itsthexypat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dying to try 6 year*

Hi.

I'm located in Pennsylvania and I have been trying to get Parmalat to sell  6 year cheddar more in the USA.  Alas, they don't seem too interested.

I've wanted to try it but was never able to get up to Canada to get some.  My understanding is that they have lots available every so many years.

The 5 year is available at the local grocer and is rather delicious but I've always wanted to try the 6.

~PK


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 22, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> There is a guy in Wisconsin that makes cheese as good, but I don't know the company.


 
Carr Valley!!! So good. I drive 250 miles just to be able to pick it out (and many others) myself. Fresh, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10 and 15 year.

Carr Valley Cheese Company, Inc., La Valle, Wisconsin

Here is the good thing, they have an e-store!!

I just was up there two weeks ago and got off cheap at $140. Yes, I buy a lot of cheese.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 22, 2009)

It might be Carr Valley, but it might be any one of a number of fabulous artisan cheesemakers working in Wisconsin these days.

Growing up in Chicago, with the ubiquitous yellow cheddar and Colby that came from Wisconsin, I am absolutely in awe of the amazing cheeses being made there now. Everything from Appenzeller to (can't think of one that starts with Z roght now)!


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 23, 2009)

_Better_ than Tillamook? Oh, I have got to try this.  Tillamook is our favorite, hands down.  I can't imagine anything better!


----------



## itsthexypat (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this thread is now REALLY old and basically dead but I have to add one last comment of grief.

The Balderson 5 year cheddar used to be sold by our local Giant Grocery store...alas, no more.  The store manager swore he'd try to get some more in but he never followed through...so now I can't get any Balderson cheddar.

As for the Carr Valley brand, they do have some nice cheeses.  I like their one called "bread cheese."  It's nice warmed up with a dopple of jam or honey.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a link to another excellent cheddar, for those mourning the loss of Balderson in their stores.
Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar: Buy Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar Online at igourmet.com


----------



## gourmetcheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd like to add my recommendation for Montgomery's Farmhouse Cheddar from England. It is the best of the best for artisanal, farmstead cheese.
You can get it from igourmet.com


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

As a brit cheese lover I like Keens the best.
I also find Canadian cheddar pleasant.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> As a brit cheese lover I like Keens the best.
> I also find Canadian cheddar pleasant.


Do you find Canadians pleasant as well?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny this thread should come up today - yesterday I was at Costco and was very tempted to buy some 5 year old Balderson, but need to finish my goat brie and my blue cheese first!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 25, 2011)

A local cheese factory would make 10 year old cheddar.  Oh. My God. Heaven.  It was SOOOO goooooood !!!!  Alas it must have been getting too expensive to make


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw the title "Has anyone else tasted Balderson" and all I could think of was the two sharks that thought Steve tasted like Snickers and peanut butter.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, s.l.o.b..

umm, maybe that's a bad acronym for you. 

sir loin or s.l. will have to do.

thanks for the heads up gw. i'll be on the lookout for it.

i hope it compares to a cheddar i had in belfast a few years ago. it was really extra sharp, but was also so creamy. i'll have to find out the name brand.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 26, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Do you find Canadians pleasant as well?


I had a fav "cousin" Norman Track when his mum and dad died (Abe was a surgeon at a hospital in Toronto) we lost contact, Norm apparently is or was quite famous, my Mum had a soft spot for him and he is one of a few relatives she still asks about. I think I will start the search again.
He was just like me then Bat xxxx crazy so yes with my limited exposure to Canadians I did find them pleasant.
Ps I had big hots for Mrs Tredeau.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> thanks for the heads up gw. i'll be on the lookout for it.
> 
> i hope it compares to a cheddar i had in belfast a few years ago. it was really extra sharp, but was also so creamy. i'll have to find out the name brand.



Bucky, I had an Irish Cheddar a couple of weeks ago.  I wanted some bold cheeses for a cream pasta sauce I made for a wedding a couple of weeks ago.  I tried a sample and it was amazing!  So I bought it for myself and found something else for the sauce


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ps I had big hots for Mrs Trudeau.


So has half the male population of Canada!  While 2/3 of the *world's* female population fancied her husband in his lifetime!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2011)

There was this girl who was camping with her family in the site right beside our site.  She was 16 and looked 20.  I was 16 and looked 12.  Suprisingly, she was interested in me, and was gorgeous, especially in her bikini.  She was from Sault Ste. Marie, Ont.  She put Mrs. Trudeau to shame.  I won't divulge the name, even if it's been 41 years since I saw her for that one week when we were 16.  And my DW doesn't know about her.  Of course all was innocent.  Somewhere along the line, I was given a very strong moral code that governed my life.  But the hormones still flowed.

It seems that Canada produces more precious things than cheese.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 27, 2011)

True, it also produces lots of maple syrup.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2011)

And apples - can't forget our BC apples!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't forget your bank regulators.


----------

